# [S] Leistungsstarke Software zum Audio synchronisieren



## 154500 (7. April 2006)

Hallo,
Es ist so, dass ich eine Serie mit fast 300 Folgen synchroniseren möchte.
In Deutschland gibt es die Folgen leider nicht auf DVD und Uncut.
Daher möchte ich die Tonspur von meinem geschnittenen deutschen TV-Rips nehmen und an die
Bildspur der importierten DVDs anpassen. Da die Importe ungeschnitten sind
und die TV Rips hingegen mehrfach geschnitten wurden, brauche ich
ein Programm mit dem ich die deutsche Tonspur entsprechend beabeiten kann.
Ich möchte in den Cut-Szenen die orginal Tonspur von der DVD benutzen (japanisch).
Am besten wäre es wenn man in dem Programm in dem man arbeitet,
auch eine Videovorschau findet, damit man live arbeiten kann und die
Deutsche Tonspur entsprechend bearbeiten kann.
Ein einfaches Beispiel einer Folge:
Deutsche Tonspur: 17 Min.
Japanische Tonspur : 21 Min.
Japanische Videospur : 21 Min.
Jetzt muss ich die verteilten 4 Min von der Japanischen Tonspur in die deutsche schneiden, damit ich so ebenfalls auf meine 21 Min komme, damit die Tonspur zum Video passt. Ich kenne bereits Leute die nach so einem Programm gesucht haben, aber keins fanden und sich selbst eins programmieren mussten. Ich möchste zumindest gefragt haben. Denn eigentlich muss es ein Passendes programm geben... 
Wäre für Vorschläge dankbar.
MfG Jack


----------



## The_Maegges (17. April 2006)

Versuch's mal mit Cubase, da machste mehrere Audiospuren, in Wavelab oder CoolEdit zerstückelst du dann gemütlich deine Audiodateien, setzt die in Cubase wieder zusammen und synchronisierst dann auf das Video (geht auch mit Cubase) und exportierst den Spass als neue Audiospur.

Zu guter Letzt nimmst du dann VirtualDub und backst die neue Tonspur mit der Videospur zusammen.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## 154500 (17. April 2006)

Ich dachte Cubase kann man nur Audio Dateien mit bearbeiten.
Das ist ja auch ziemlich gut, aber kann man damit auch ein Video Overlay anzeigen lassen, um somit eine Vorschau mit dem synchroniserten Video zu haben?


----------



## Metal-Kröler (17. April 2006)

Hi

Klar du musst nur deine Videospur ins Cubase importieren, das geht sogar mit der kleinen LE-Version. Dann auf F8, glaub ich und es öffnet sich dein Videofenster. Das kanste dann auch noch über die Softwareeinstellungen anpassen, wie du willst. Und ach ja zum Schneiden brauchst du auch nicht unbedingt Wavelab, auch wenn es leichter ist, weil das kann Cubase auch. Ist aber weil es ein Sequenzenr ist etwas umständlicher zu bedienen.
Bleibt nur zu sagen ich kann es so nur empfehlen, habe so schon einen kompletten Film von Deutsch auf Englisch gebracht und zwar mit allem wie EFX-Sounds und so...

Gruß

Metal-Kröler


----------



## Dieter3628 (20. April 2006)

Hallo,

inwischen können fast alle aktuellen Audioeditoren ein Video in eine Spur aufnehmen und syncron anzeigen.

Allerdings würde ich die Aufgabe eher in einem Video-Editor vornehmen, der die Audiospur vom Video abtrennen kann und zusätzliche Audiospuren zur Verfügung stellt. Schau Dir mal Video deLuxe von Magix an.

Gruss, Dieter


----------



## Gahan (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo Dieter3628,

in der Tat ist Cubase eher zum Musikproduzieren gedacht. Wenn man Dir hier schon Produkte von Steinberg empfiehlt, dann nimm bitte Nuendo. Es ist gedacht für Post-Production und auch Video-Bearbeitung.

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------

